
Free and Open Source Software Is Dead - coliveira
https://medium.com/@gr33ndata/free-and-open-source-software-is-dead-8a95bac74716
======
fsflover
> Which means, if tomorrow, Python and all the libraries I use became closed
> source softwares, I wouldn’t notice a difference as long as the cloud
> provider my business uses will still provide them as part of its package.

AGPL is not mentioned, but it should solve the problem, shouldn’t it?

